# Has anyone heard of White Widow/Grapefruit?



## woodymanz (Jan 28, 2010)

I received some seeds from a friend,  he said that they're whitewidow/grapefruit from a bag of smoke he got. I'm growing them now I got 5 seeds and 4 of them were females. NICE I was shocked from normal seeds. so if anyone has tried it or grew it let me know how it turned out.

thanks


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Heard of both but not together. Pics? Smoke report?


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 29, 2010)

she's so thick up top the main cola is a little over a foot.


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 29, 2010)

this one is ww/gf


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a monster in the making. How long does she go for?


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 30, 2010)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> That is a monster in the making. How long does she go for?


I don't know, I got the seeds from a friend who got them from some med weed grown localy.


----------



## woodymanz (Feb 25, 2010)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> That is a monster in the making. How long does she go for?


8-9 weeks very nice strong high and smells like grapefruit but tastes more like white widow.  but very nice high and very dense buds.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

watch for hermies...and I have seen this cross before, never grew it though.


----------



## jungle (Mar 21, 2010)

This strain is called widowrella and can be found at attitude seeds.......they also have a northern lights crossed with c99 but I don']t think attitude carries it. GL I'm planning on having widowrella in my next grow.


----------

